
How I Use GitHub Releases for Painless Shipping - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/10/23/github-releases/#.We3n8v1lvKY.hackernews
======
mikegerwitz
Caveat: GitHub zips/tarballs are generated on-demand and cached, so they're
problematic for bit-for-bit reproducibility:

[https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-
guix/2017-10/msg00070...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-
guix/2017-10/msg00070.html)

Of course, you can just clone the git repo.

~~~
knodi123
> zips/tarballs are generated on-demand and cached

Isn't that a deterministic process? I thought if you zipped the same directory
twice, you'd get exactly the same bits in the two archives.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Probably a timestamp. They're surprisingly pervasive.

------
swyx
I've been using [https://github.com/webpro/release-
it](https://github.com/webpro/release-it) to automate releases. It requires
your github key and for somereason my github key doesnt persist thru sessions
but it works.

------
majewsky
Some CI software can trigger jobs automatically when a GitHub release is made,
e.g. for Concourse: [https://github.com/concourse/github-release-
resource](https://github.com/concourse/github-release-resource)

~~~
ruskimalooski
Travis CI has a deployment method for GitHub releases.
[https://medium.com/@russleyshaw/typescript-package-
deploymen...](https://medium.com/@russleyshaw/typescript-package-deployment-
with-travisci-df788ffb8563) I like to use it to "npm pack" up my new releases
and serve them that way.

